# Potent - A Mixed Martial Arts Documentary!



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a preview clip of: Potent - A Mixed Martial Arts Documentary!

[yt]Q7zBMOkY-zU[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 15, 2007)

Bas Rutten is a wonderful and gentle guy


----------



## The Elemental (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks interesting. Looking foward to it.


----------



## Odin (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks very good.


----------



## cohenp (Nov 12, 2007)

Bas is such a sick dude. Hahaha. Definately looking forward to that movie. If you like fighting documentaries I definately recomend picking up a copy of the book "A Fighters Heart" by Sam Sherridan. He goes through the world and trains a bunch of fighting styles. He trains at the Fairtex gym in Thailand, the Militech Camp, trains boxing in Oakland with Andre Warde, trains ju-jitsu with the Brazilian Top Team. Definately a really good book highly recomended.


----------

